# A question on submission: How to submit art commissioned from another artist?



## fuzzyroo (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, so I've seen other people doing it but I can't seem to figure it out myself:

When submitting a piece of art that has been commissioned, I want it to say something like "giant bazongas by SomeRandomArtist" instead of "by fuzzyroo".  Like in my gallery, when someone sees all the submissions together, I want to give cred to where it's due.

Anyone know what I'm talking about/asking?

If so, how do you do it?

(also, 2nd question, how do I like multiple arts together in the information/description section... specifically with the "Next/Previous" buttons?)

Thanks a bunch!

--The Fuzzyroo


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2012)

First, obviously you submit the commissioned as if it were yours.  Note in the description who it was commissioned from.  If that person has an FA page, link their username.  If they submitted it to their FA gallery, provide a link to that piece too.  Maybe drop a hint that users should go fave the original artist's version instead of yours.  As for title, yes you can include "by [artist]" in its title but know that it won't link to their userpage (FA can't do that).

Next, to provide links between sequential pieces in the description FA has a particular code for that:  [prev, first, next], where each parameter is the submission ID number (as taken from the URL) of each piece.  If there is no submission to fill one of the parameters, you can specify a hyphen in place of a parameter.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 24, 2012)

I always submit my commissioned work. Hey, if you commissioned it, it's pretty much yours to post. If the artist is also on FA, I link to their userpage (using :iconusername: ) and if they've also uploaded the piece I link to that as well. If the artist is NOT on FA, I usually link to their DA page (if they don't have either I'd link to wherever I'd have found them online, be it a personal site, or sofurry, inkbunny, etc)


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 24, 2012)

I heavily do not recommend following Hg3300's example in regards to work you commissioned unless the artist(s) are offsite or have no plans on submitting the work to his/her gallery. It wouldn't be so big a deal if FA had the same system that good sites have for these kind of items, but it doesn't.
As far as what to do when (re)uploading it, refer to Stratadrake's post. Mainly, make sure all credit is given where credit is due.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

Submitting other people's artwork on your site is great but you have to cite your sources because they worked hard and they would appreciate the references because they would like a little extra scratch for their abilities. Some people who are art collectors have what I like to call "bibliography" pages- just a list of what other people have done for them. As long as they list the people who wrote them that art, it's okay.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 25, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> I heavily do not recommend following Hg3300's example in regards to work you commissioned unless the artist(s) are offsite or have no plans on submitting the work to his/her gallery.*It wouldn't be so big a deal if FA had the same system that good sites have for these kind of items, but it doesn't.*
> As far as what to do when (re)uploading it, refer to Stratadrake's post. Mainly, make sure all credit is given where credit is due.



Oh really Mr. Subjective? Explain what you have a problem with. I always give credit to the artist, and link to their submission and profile when I can. In addition to that, there's absolutely no problem with what I'm doing, according to "by you, for you."

And if you don't know that all my submissions are commissioned, then you need reading glasses. I've always credited the artists and always will.

-Nice try hiding your little statement against FA BTW.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 25, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Explain what you have a problem with.


Seeing submission A, about X submissions later, Seeing Submission A posted by a different user(aka commissioner).
Is it wrong by any means? Nope, but if I wanted to look at a submission done by somebody, I'd prefer to view it on their own page - If they have one or decide to post it there. It does start to become annoying when the amount of people posting the same item exceeds 2.
A good site would simply have it to where person B could link the submission A from person A's gallery to their gallery. So though there are additional gallery items in the commissioner's page, but there are no added submissions to the site.



> -Nice try hiding your little statement against FA BTW.


You sir, have a wild imagination.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 25, 2012)

Devious Bane said:


> Seeing submission A, about X submissions later, Seeing Submission A posted by a different user(aka commissioner).
> Is it wrong by any means? Nope, but if I wanted to look at a submission done by somebody, I'd prefer to view it on their own page - If they have one or decide to post it there. It does start to become annoying when the amount of people posting the same item exceeds 2.
> A good site would simply have it to where person B could link the submission A from person A's gallery to their gallery. So though there are additional gallery items in the commissioner's page, but there are no added submissions to the site.
> 
> ...



Yes, that would be preferable I agree, but for now I have to upload it on my own page as well. I like your idea and perhaps we could suggest it as a new feature to the site. I'm not sure many sites have this AFAIK. I'm glad you want to see it on their own page...that is one reason why I always link back, if possible. 

Oh and sorry about this morning's rant. I'm cranky when I have to wake up after 6 hours. I'm not normally like that and seeing your post got me riled up I guess. 

As an obsessed "mass favoriter" (not sure if there's another name for this lol) I find it difficult to fave every copy of the same submission sometimes, especially when they don't link back properly XP (I know I don't have to, but sometimes the commissioner has a larger size, slightly different colors, etc) It would be ultimately easier for all of us if there was a way to link the the artist AND commissioner's profile like what you're suggesting.


----------



## Kayla (Nov 28, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I always submit my commissioned work. Hey, if you commissioned it, it's pretty much yours to post. If the artist is also on FA, I link to their userpage (using :iconusername: ) and if they've also uploaded the piece I link to that as well. If the artist is NOT on FA, I usually link to their DA page (if they don't have either I'd link to wherever I'd have found them online, be it a personal site, or sofurry, inkbunny, etc)



Unless the artist specifically sold the copyrights of the image to you, it still belongs to them. You may have commissioned it, but it's still their creation.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 29, 2012)

Kayla said:


> Unless the artist specifically sold the copyrights of the image to you, it still belongs to them. You may have commissioned it, but it's still their creation.



I've never had a problem with posting ever and none of the artists I commission have ever had a problem with it. 

I don't really know of any artists who wouldn't allow it regardless. 

I do not know where copyright law stands on this but I'm just posting, not selling or profiting off of it or anything. Let's not make a big freaking deal about it.


----------



## Soline (Nov 29, 2012)

It varies for people.

Personally, since I commission and produce both art and stories (and the odd flash) I've taken to titling commissons "NMW: [insert whatever title here]" and on my homepage I state 'NMW' stands for Not My Work, alongside other useful tips, what winds upin scraps and whatnot.

In the information bit I put all the regular stuff, and specify it's a commission bought from xyz, with a link to their profile in the bottom.

My reasoning for uploading it is simple, I bought it, I'd like it to be easily accessible to me, and it's always nice to get praise for ideas, since as much the picture is another's work, the idea of it was mine.


In response to the Kayla and others with the 'copyright' thing. It's a load of crap. You paid money for the artwork, the artwork is yours exactly the same as if you went into a bookshop and bought a book. If you buy a tatty handmade mug from a shop, the shop-owner isn't entitled to take it back because it's their creation, they made it. An architect is the creator and inspiration behind a building, but at no point can they go "Actually, I'll be taking that now". Copyright applies to people -stealing- stuff. And the copyright lies permanently with the artist, meaning you cannot commission a picture and then go running around shouting "Look at what I did, this is all me! my art!" But yes, ifyou buy something, you're perfectly entitled to display it where you see fit.



DeviousBane raises a pretty good point, I admit it gets kinda annoying watching the same picture crop up twice if not more often. BUT, it's a great way to publicise newer artists, and besides, many artists, blondvelvet, for example, don't even upload most of their stuff.


----------



## DragonTalon (Nov 29, 2012)

Separate posts for the artist and commissioner is the only way to give everyone what they want.

If I commission some art I like to post it and pick a title, explain who the characters are, what they are doing, maybe write a short few paragraphs about it.  Link to other submissions or accounts it might be related to.  

I'm not going to be satisfied if the artist titles it "Commission" and the description says "commission for dragon".   Plus I don't get a notification if someone comments on it it.  

Furthermore, some people are more picky about how commenters behave, or language or liking/hating RPers or critiques. 

Then there is the problem of artists deleting art, either by ragequitting the site or doing spring cleaning or simply not liking an older style or quality. 

Also, my watchers won't see it if I don't post it.

There are lots of valid reasons for reposting art as a commissioner. 

Now, I completely agree that you should make very clear who the real artist is, in the title and several times in the description, complete with links.  Every single commission I ever posted is titled "Blah Blah Blah - By Artist" and the first line repeats who drew it.  You also should get permission to report from the artist as well, hopefully before you commission it so there are no surprises.  I've never run into an artist who refused permission to repost.  In fact, most are more than happy for the extra exposure.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 29, 2012)

Soline said:


> In response to the Kayla and others with the 'copyright' thing. It's a load of crap. You paid money for the artwork, the artwork is yours exactly the same as if you went into a bookshop and bought a book....


...which does NOT grant you the right to, say, make photocopies of the book's pages and share/sell them to other people.  You can scribble in it, tear pages out, even burn it, that's all totally not-illegal ... you just can't _make and distribute copies_ of it.  THAT, technically speaking, is what copyright is for.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 29, 2012)

Stratadrake said:


> ...which does NOT grant you the right to, say, make photocopies of the book's pages and share/sell them to other people.  You can scribble in it, tear pages out, even burn it, that's all totally not-illegal ... you just can't _make and distribute copies_ of it.  THAT, technically speaking, is what copyright is for.



Correct. And posting the artwork itself, BTW is different than say, posting copyrighted audio/video that is publicly for sale somewhere. If you are somehow negatively effecting sales for the item in question you probably should not be doing what you are doing. Posting artwork that you paid for is moot because the artist is not going to charge to let each person see it.

Taking credit for it, however, is a different story. You may take credit for the idea itself, but not the art.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 30, 2012)

Basically, IP rights are not included with the purchase of the art.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 4, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> Correct. And posting the artwork itself, BTW is different than say, posting copyrighted audio/video that is publicly for sale somewhere. If you are somehow negatively effecting sales for the item in question you probably should not be doing what you are doing. Posting artwork that you paid for is moot because the artist is not going to charge to let each person see it.
> 
> Taking credit for it, however, is a different story. You may take credit for the idea itself, but not the art.



Opinion is not fact btw. The artist has as much rights as a big name company. The only distinction is through whether or not the copyright is registered as to what action one may take against the person committing the violation.

That being said, instead of adding a bunch of assumptions...best to talk with the person who you commissioned art from and produce a more fruitful relationship.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 5, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Opinion is not fact btw. The artist has as much rights as a big name company. The only distinction is through whether or not the copyright is registered as to what action one may take against the person committing the violation.
> 
> That being said, instead of adding a bunch of assumptions...best to talk with the person who you commissioned art from and produce a more fruitful relationship.



I think you're missing the point. 

I'm sure the artist deserves to have these rights, I am not opposed to artistic rights, but I just don't see it. "The artist has as much rights as a big name company." I'm gonna say maybe, but they sure as hell don't have the ability that a large company would to exercise these rights. Think of how much it costs to file suits and stuff...

And finally, I paid for something, I should be able to view it and at the very least post it on my profile. I don't know any artist that wouldn't allow you to do that and quite frankly I don't want to.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 5, 2012)

This conversation went over your head. 

If it takes you some time to ask the artist to do a commission, it doesn't take you much more time to ask "hello is this ok to post on my page" 

*communicate*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 5, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I think you're missing the point.
> 
> I'm sure the artist deserves to have these rights, I am not opposed to artistic rights, but I just don't see it. "The artist has as much rights as a big name company." I'm gonna say maybe, but they sure as hell don't have the ability that a large company would to exercise these rights. Think of how much it costs to file suits and stuff...
> 
> And finally, I paid for something, I should be able to view it and at the very least post it on my profile. I don't know any artist that wouldn't allow you to do that and quite frankly I don't want to.


I know of 1
they require you to wait 3 days before posting the submission on your page


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 5, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> This conversation went over your head.
> 
> If it takes you some time to ask the artist to do a commission, it doesn't take you much more time to ask "hello is this ok to post on my page"
> 
> *communicate*



No, it didn't. You're going to tell me the artist has absolutely no responsiblity to say something to their commissioners? Like DON'T POST THIS TO YOUR PROFILE? Seeing as most of the time they do grant that permission and otherwise it's assumed and the artist doesn't say a damn thing about it, I'd have to say this is on the artist to put it in their Terms of Service or something. 

I'm sorry you disagree, but it's not a fact, it's simply an opinion. Don't go and say I'm wrong just because you disagree with me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 8, 2012)

No actually the artist doesn't. If they don't want you posting it on your page they don't even have to tell you and report it as a violation. They maintain the rights to where it can "copy to" hence COPYRIGHT. It is your responsibility as a buyer to find out your rights as well. 

Same thing if you want to make a big poster sized print of the work. If you don't have the permission places have the right to refuse service even if you bought the art. It has in fact happened.

So again, communicate

This is not opinion, it is about knowing your rights and the rights of those you purchase from.


----------



## Corto (Dec 8, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> I'm sorry you disagree, but it's not a fact, it's simply an opinion.


Actually it's a fact unless the artist lives in a particularly terrible shithole that has never signed an international treaty. The only opinion is your belief that rights apparently don't exist unless you've got the dough to pay for a good lawyer, which is also an opinion that can be disagreed with because it's wrong from an entirely objective point of view.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 9, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> No actually the artist doesn't. If they don't want you posting it on your page they don't even have to tell you and report it as a violation. They maintain the rights to where it can "copy to" hence COPYRIGHT. It is your responsibility as a buyer to find out your rights as well.
> 
> Same thing if you want to make a big poster sized print of the work. If you don't have the permission places have the right to refuse service even if you bought the art. It has in fact happened.
> 
> ...



As a frequent commissioner, remind me to never commission you. I may not know what kind of rights artist have, but I sure as hell know that's poor etiquette. Like it or not, an artist should state UP FRONT if they don't want the commissioner to post, especially since it's basically a common practice. And reporting it without saying a thing is also quite rude. I'd have to say any artist that pulled that crap on me would lose some commissions. 

I know my rights, and I suppose you forgot "by you, for you"? Besides that, a lack of communication between the commissioner and the artist can (and does) cause a total breakdown of any understanding either may have. I may not own the actual copyright, but this is not an issue of copyright. It's an issue of the fact that I commissioned it, and it is allowed under the AUP to upload art you have commissioned.

By the way, copyright is not limited to literally "copying." According to Wikipedia, "Generally, it is "the right to copy", but also gives the copyright holder the right to be credited for the work, to determine who may adapt the work to other forms, who may perform the work, who may financially benefit from it, and other related rights"

Obviously, not all of these are applicable here, but for one, I can tell you I'm not gaining anything financially here or crediting the work inaccurately. And, naturally, the artist isn't losing money from me posting it either (unlike the case of online piracy eg music, movies, etc)

You're just getting annoying. Don't tell me your opinion is "fact" and criticize mine.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Dec 9, 2012)

Corto said:


> Actually it's a fact unless the artist lives in a particularly terrible shithole that has never signed an international treaty. The only opinion is your belief that rights apparently don't exist unless you've got the dough to pay for a good lawyer, which is also an opinion that can be disagreed with because it's wrong from an entirely objective point of view.



Okay, who's talking about lawyers here? No one. I never said that "rights don't exist unless" you can "pay for a good lawyer" so stop twisting my words.  I'm not sure what treaties have to do with anything...this is not an international issue anyway. So take your irrelevant crap elsewhere.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 9, 2012)

hg3300 said:


> As a frequent commissioner, remind me to never commission you.
> 
> You're just getting annoying. Don't tell me your opinion is "fact" and criticize mine.



What is that a threat? Oh I'm soooo sorry let me grovel at your feet please commission me your cheap priced commission...I need the the money!!! Is that the level of silliness you're taking this to? 

Don't use Wiki for copyright laws, Go to the source.

For You by You does not supersede copyright law. So again, if the artist does not want you posting a commission, they still can over ride the FYBY and have it taken down. 

Let me also give you another scenario btw. Say you commissioned something for you and your significant other. Artist posts the art. You have a falling out with your significant other, you cannot demand the artist take down the commission. The artist still has the right to post the art. 

It doesn't matter if it's financially or not - it's with the creator's right. 
It doesn't matter how frequently you commission - no one is your lap dog. 

I'm closing this thread now that you needed to threaten not to commission me (what in the world?) ...like it has anything to do this thread. I don't care about your money - I care about artists' rights and that still goes hand in hand with the site's policy. So again, before you assume and treat artists like workhorses know your rights and the artist's rights and communicate.



[size=-4]I apologize but I find it hysterical some furry thinks I need their money when I work with other clients on the side and definitely outside of FA[/size]


----------



## Corto (Dec 9, 2012)

Mary had a little lamb and dingo was his name-o!


Wait, fuck.


----------

